# Hunting fitness



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys and gals I wanted to share some of my fitness journey with you. I've always been semi-fit but have been at my worst they last few years. I kinda kicked myself I. The butt last fall but still had a lot of room to improve. By chance I saw this guy asking for guinea pigs for his 10 week fitness program for mountain hunting 11 weeks ago. I've lost 22lbs and gained muscle for sure. He had me in the gym twice a week and a workout at home once. Weighted packs were one other day. I truly feel way fitter and can't wait for fall.

Here is the link to his program.

https://joshnordwick.leaddyno.com/

It's pretty spendy but I am glad I did it now.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Being in shape is the key to being a better hunter. Your on the right track. Congrats


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know your age, but for sure, you're a year older this year. Ridgetop is absolutely correct about fittness. Hunting is a action sport and the fitter you are, the more you will enjoy your hunt. At 72, I start about two months in advance of the hunt. Nearly any fitness program will work if you do the work. Congrats and good hunting for many years to come.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't know your age, but for sure, you're a year older this year. Ridgetop is absolutely correct about fittness. Hunting is a action sport and the fitter you are, the more you will enjoy your hunt. At 72, I start about two months in advance of the hunt. Nearly any fitness program will work if you do the work. Congrats and good hunting for many years to come.


72!!! Way to go BP.
I hope I can make it to 60.:shock:


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't forget nutrition, you have to fuel your body correctly or you're going to negate the benefits of any program. Eat clean folks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

from the _Strenuous Life_ by Teddy Roosevelt:

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chapter VI - Character and Success:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bodily vigor is good, and vigor of intellect is even better, but far above both is character. It is true, of course, that a genius may, on certain lines, do more than a brave and manly fellow who is not a genius; and so, in sports, vast physical strength may overcome weakness, even though the puny body may have in it the heart of a lion. But, in the long run, in the great battle of life, no brilliancy of intellect, no perfection of bodily development, will count when weighed in the balance against that assemblage of virtues, active and passive, of moral qualities, which we group together under the name of character; and if between any two contestants, even in college sport or in college work, the difference in character on the right side is as great as the difference of intellect or strength the other way, it is the character side that will win. _2_ Of course this does not mean that either intellect or bodily vigor can safely be neglected. On the contrary, it means that both should be developed, and that not the least of the benefits of developing both comes from the indirect effect which this development itself has upon the character.

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif].
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

One word Gentlemen: POWERLIFT

If you want that spooked deer to stop and look back so you can make that last second shot you need to be able to lift heavy. Nothing catches a spooked deer's eyes like chiseled calves and pecks ;-). Ungulates have a natural respect for bench press, squats, and deadlifts, but only squats where you go all the way down, bum to the ground guys, proper form.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> from the _Strenuous Life_ by Teddy Roosevelt:
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chapter VI - Character and Success:[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bodily vigor is good, and vigor of intellect is even better, but far above both is character. It is true, of course, that a genius may, on certain lines, do more than a brave and manly fellow who is not a genius; and so, in sports, vast physical strength may overcome weakness, even though the puny body may have in it the heart of a lion. But, in the long run, in the great battle of life, no brilliancy of intellect, no perfection of bodily development, will count when weighed in the balance against that assemblage of virtues, active and passive, of moral qualities, which we group together under the name of character; and if between any two contestants, even in college sport or in college work, the difference in character on the right side is as great as the difference of intellect or strength the other way, it is the character side that will win. _2_ Of course this does not mean that either intellect or bodily vigor can safely be neglected. On the contrary, it means that both should be developed, and that not the least of the benefits of developing both comes from the indirect effect which this development itself has upon the character.[/FONT]


That is great! I love Teddy Roosevelt, a true mans man.

That guy got shot during a speech, demanded they bring the shooter to stand before him, then asked in what in the hell he did that for. Teddy then stood there with his hand plugging the hole, and talked for NINETY MORE MINUTES to the gathered crowd, giving his entire speech.

Balls-O-steel, tough as nails.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'll second what CAexpat said, fitness is 80% what you eat and 20% exercise. Your body can't function correctly on crap and garbage...gotta fuel it right! I'm still trying to figure it out. Thank goodness I have a wife that is really into eating healthy! If it were me on my own, I think greasy hamburgers and fried foods would probably rule the day


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

So what do you guys do for the exercise part? I have started running a few times a week and doing the normal push-ups and sit-ups. Plan on starting to go on hikes once a week. Just curious what else people do to get/stay in shape other than expensive programs, that I am sure are great just not in the budget right now.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Raptorman said:


> So what do you guys do for the exercise part? I have started running a few times a week and doing the normal push-ups and sit-ups. Plan on starting to go on hikes once a week. Just curious what else people do to get/stay in shape other than expensive programs, that I am sure are great just not in the budget right now.


As was stated Raptorman-->you need to POWERLIFT

All it takes is a $10/month gym membership, or you could work out a deal with an old junk yard and lift heavy truck axles, either is acceptable. The key is to lift and to specifically lift heavy. Your POWERLIFTING weight should be 5X your body weight as a minimum. I will also reiterate that you need to go down all the way on your squats, only like 5 people in my gym do this, so make sure you do, otherwise your hunting prowess will suffer.

As you can see, I POWERLIFTED my way to the top of the page. Also POWERLIFTING must always be capitalized--forum rules


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good call, I have a friend at work that powerlifts, oh wait POWERLIFTS (am I doing this right?) Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Raptorman said:


> So what do you guys do for the exercise part? I have started running a few times a week and doing the normal push-ups and sit-ups. Plan on starting to go on hikes once a week. Just curious what else people do to get/stay in shape other than expensive programs, that I am sure are great just not in the budget right now.


The key is finding something you like doing. If you hate it, then you are going to be at least 5.6x less likely to do it. haha but really just find something that gets you moving. I like swimming so I do that a couple of times a week to help with my lungs and then I like to get out and either do trail runs or hiking. Especially for hunting it is important to train at least in part in the mountains just because the terrain is so much different than running around the park in your neighborhood. My wife prefers running on the treadmill which is a lot better than nothing but she stills dies slightly when we go hiking because she isn't used to the hills and altitude shift.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been trying to go on a hike once a week, and then I've been jumping rope and trying to do some High Intensity Interval Training Intervals. My hikes are down with my two year old daughter on my back, so I'm hardening my shoulders in for a pack.

I feel like this is a good start, but I want to mix in some cycling once I get my bike fixed, but I think Bekins24 recommendation of swimming is a good one. Nothing reminds me how bad of cardio shape I'm in like swimming.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cycling and swimming are great for cardio. Running flat sucks! I hate hate hate running. I'm not a great swimmer. So my cardio usually comes on my bike. 

But I will say this, nothing gets you in 'hunting shape' like being in the hills and mimicking what you'll be doing while hunting. Bekins24 nails that perfectly. If you really want to be in hunting shape, and you're not spending time hiking in hunting type places, you will come up short. 

Signed,

The overweight and out of shape guy


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Cycling and swimming are great for cardio. Running flat sucks! I hate hate hate running. I'm not a great swimmer. So my cardio usually comes on my bike.
> 
> But I will say this, nothing gets you in 'hunting shape' like being in the hills and mimicking what you'll be doing while hunting. Bekins24 nails that perfectly. If you really want to be in hunting shape, and you're not spending time hiking in hunting type places, you will come up short.
> 
> ...


How dare you forge my signature!!!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, for those of us who get off the road, fitness is important. If your body is not prepared for the HR spike that hits when you kill an animal, and then have to properly pack that animal out, you're going to have a bad time. 

You don't have to go buy a bunch of crap off an infomercial or some fairy dust your neighbors wife sells to sprinkle on your dinner, simply eating real food and doing some form of physical activity that you enjoy will pay dividends on the mountain. If you can get on the mountain 1-2x per week that's great.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

All great advice, anyone know of some good hikes in the Ogden area?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tons of good hikes on the east side of Ogden.
Basically every canyon has a trail up the bottom and a couple that run north south connecting everything. 
Weber Pathways has a map that shows most if not all of them. I believe the map can be found at any location that sells granola and woven hemp sandals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> So what do you guys do for the exercise part? I have started running a few times a week and doing the normal push-ups and sit-ups. Plan on starting to go on hikes once a week. Just curious what else people do to get/stay in shape other than expensive programs, that I am sure are great just not in the budget right now.


At 65 I have trouble staying in shape, keeping fit for the ptarmigan hunts. So I pick up litter on 27 miles of the Mirror Lake Highway from June thru October. It's great exercise and it's "at elevation". Anyone can help, and there's no charge. I'll even buy lunch. 

Power Lifting:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am just working on fitness burger in my mouth


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah...training in the mtns where the conditions are real HAS to be part of your regimen, or you will come up short. Case in point, my wife and I did a 9-mile roundtrip to a local for a quick overnighter. The 4.5 miles to the peak is 95% up, Up, UP. She exercises 5-6 days (twice as much as I really do) a week and I gave her a really light pack. She came back and was twice as sore as me! It gave me just a small degree of vindication.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always been blessed (lucky genetics) with a lean figure, huge lungs and excellent health. Couple that with an active lifestyle = staying in shape has never been an issue. At 62, I'm still in better condition than a lot of guys half my age. But I've definitely noticed that I've been slipping in the last couple of years.

Broke my knee cap last year and the muscles atrophied - still haven't fully recovered. And I have major surgery coming up in a couple of months. So I bought an elliptical bike today. I know - people who buy those things usually don't use them for long, which is why I was able to get a (barely) used machine for dirt cheap. But if I can summon up a little discipline and form a daily routine, I expect it will help build my leg AND increase my aerobic capacity...exactly what a hunter needs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Picking up litter along roads up in the high country can be a drag and you may not be tuning up the right "hunting muscles" bending over and picking up thousands, perhaps millions, of Mountain Dew cans. Just not much happening with the upper body picking up trash.

So I suggest going out to the lake and using the rowing machine. About 3 months a that and you'll be ready to lug around one a those 11lb long range rifle thingies and your solar powered cell phone battery charger.

uh....trolling for granddaughters


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Goob, 

I'm surprised you haven't put an outboard on that thing yet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Goob,
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't put an outboard on that thing yet!


Yer a funny guy. This craft is for floating the rivers, although looking back at all the small outboards I ever owned, new and used, pulling on a rope starter for hours is prolly better exercise than a little rowing. 

Hey, I have boats with outboards, thanks. Outboards are complicated. Besides, it takes me about 6 days to get my big boat on the water, not counting getting insurance(s), trailer licenses, AIS stickers, AIS inspections, and the WY boat registration.

Besides the exercise in futility working on my cuddy cabin boat is also a lot of physical exercise. After 6 solid days of crawling in and out of the thing I'm too frigging tired to go fishing. Then I gotta get an extra job to pay for it all. So maybe I should get it out and start "exercising" on it. Maybe start exercising tomorrow, I got some new flip-flops I gotta break in today.

gottago, icanhear ice cream truck

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> ... although looking back at all the small outboards I ever owned, new and used, pulling on a rope starter for hours is prolly better exercise than a little rowing.


Maybe the ION guys can start making electric outboards?

-DallanC


----------



## Underwood1988 (May 20, 2020)

I agree that as in better sport form you are then as easier is for you in all the affairs


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Underwood1988 said:


> I agree that as in better sport form you are then as easier is for you in all the affairs


Sexual affairs you mean? That's adultery, good sir. How dare you encourage the fine folk on this forum to engage in such sinful behavior? Back to the pits from whence you came!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> At 65 I have trouble staying in shape, keeping fit for the ptarmigan hunts. So I pick up litter on 27 miles of the Mirror Lake Highway from June thru October. It's great exercise and it's "at elevation". Anyone can help, and there's no charge. I'll even buy lunch.
> 
> Power Lifting:


You should put out a schedule of when you are doing this! I would love to come up and help out.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JBurgessXXX said:


> I also have to get my body in shape. In this period of quarantine, I didn't monitor my nutrition and fitness at all.


This thread is getting TV-MA.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> JBurgessXXX said:
> 
> 
> > I also have to get my body in shape. In this period of quarantine, I didn't monitor my nutrition and fitness at all.
> ...


&#128514;&#128076;


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> You should put out a schedule of when you are doing this! I would love to come up and help out.


"27 miles of Adopt-A-Highway" Ha, I have 31 miles now. 
.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Speaking of fitness, I'm big into running places people don't want to run and hiking around with a heavy pack just for punishment. I don't have any running friends that are into hunting though.

If anyone on here is a runner or wants to get out and slog around with a heavy pack, feel free to PM me.


----------



## nukenbu (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, great photos, thank you for sharing. As for fitness, I admit that I don't have enough physical training to carry a heavy backpack for long distances. So I think about getting a gym membership. In addition, I gained extra weight during the quarantine, so I really need good workouts. I'm also interested in the topic of sports nutrition and various supplements used by bodybuilders. So I found an article for beginners like me about the testosterone cycle, you can find it here https://steroidcycle.org/testosterone-cycle/. If you know something about this, please give me some tips. I need to know about the effects of testosterone on the body , its benefits and disadvantages. Actually, I'd like to hear your feedback if you have experience using testosterone for muscle growth.


----------



## GibiSamtin (Jun 29, 2021)

It's a sad fact that if you don't exercise for a long time, your muscles become unusable. Especially as you write that haven't done anything for several years! And the older we get, the faster the muscles start to weaken. It's good that you got your exercise back, I think you should take some additional supplements. In addition to strength training I use some supplements from SARM online store, it`s great for lean muscle mass and helps to lose weight. So, working out and taking supplements I lost a few pounds in a wee=) my physique is almost slim, so for me it`s already excellent result!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m not sure I even want to know?
What were the Guinea Pigs for???


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

MrShane said:


> I’m not sure I even want to know?
> What were the Guinea Pigs for???


Remember Richard Gere?
Maybe that was gerbils not guinea pigs....


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Just wondering.. does it count if i get my fitness 12oz at a time? One right hand then next left...


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I don’t “work out” but I will lift 20 lbs dumbbells while watching hunting videos etc . I go on hikes with my children and wife wearing my pack carrying lots of water. And that’s it. I’m not over weight, I eat very healthy everyday and not being lazy helps to not need to do extra work to do what I normally can do. No need to show off to just get up and down the Mountains to get the job done. My three year old can hike up in the snow so moving around all the time is better than cramming in a regimen a few weeks before chewing a notch off a tag as I’m always getting tags throughout the year keeping busy.


----------



## locatorh (5 mo ago)

I was using hunting fitness as part of my fitness program. All I can say is the program has a good schedule. While I was training by this program, I felt the endurance effect. My muscles kept growing. Also I was consuming sarms, but anyway I will recommend this supplement for beginners, to make their muscles more sustainable at the start so that a beginner will have more push power and as a result a good muscles growth at a distance. For experienced guys, I would recommend using SARMs supplements(you can order them from this site https://paradigmpeptides.com/product-category/sarms/) and creatine, these types of supplements require the proper food and schedule to be effective.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## lancetb (6 mo ago)

I’ve been doing the MTN TOUGH preseason workout and it is working me. I was doing a 6 day a week 60-70 mins heavy lifting split and wanted something more focused on preparing for hunting. ALOT more cardio than I was doing and a real butt kicker. Very slick app and workout plan. I am in shape and these workout have me gassed. 
Link to Livin Wild Podcast where I heard about it
MTN TOUGH APP


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Apparently some of you need to hear this…

i don’t care how much you work out, how many circle jerks you attend or how many mtn ops lines you snort off Eric cheesedicks meat stick. It won’t make you kill more stuff or be a better hunter. Sure, you can run to the top a mountain 20 minutes faster than a guy who doesn’t have 3 gym memberships, but that doesn’t mean you’ll cut more tags than the guy who has never had a chemical dependency on make believe magic gym powder


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

locatorh said:


> I was using hunting fitness as part of my fitness program. All I can say is the program has a good schedule.


That’s all you can say? Is it because all the kool boi’s are doing it and you’re a sheep?


----------



## alexmoss8432 (5 mo ago)

wyogoob said:


> At 65 I have trouble staying in shape, keeping fit for the ptarmigan hunts. So I pick up litter on 27 miles of the Mirror Lake Highway from June thru October. It's great exercise and it's "at elevation". Anyone can help, and there's no charge. I'll even buy lunch.
> 
> Power Lifting:


nice pictures


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

alexmoss8432 said:


> nice pictures


Thanks


----------



## toni.lessard (1 mo ago)

Hunting fitness is a good name Not your usual hike in the woods. Therefore, I trained a little in the gym, focused on cardio. In principle, with the help of the cardio zone in Planet Fitness, you can adapt your body to jogging up and overcoming obstacles. To increase your endurance in rugged terrain and conditions. I recommend using a little pre-workout like nitric oxide booster https://shopwellabs.com/products/l-arginine-supplement or ginseng root to increase energy at first time. All the same, this battle with your brain and body must be won.


----------

